# Pokemon Generation 1 best possible team



## mfair4d (Jan 15, 2008)

A kid at my school claims he can beat me in pokemon.  He doesn't have a gba/ds so it could only possibly be generation 1 and 2.  Level cap is 100.  This kid doesn't know about any major pokemon glitches apart from the missingno. one.  

I wish to throughly stomp him.  I'd like suggestions.  I plan to take full advantage of the Mew glitch and Q glitch.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 15, 2008)

mfair4d said:


> A kid at my school claims he can beat me in pokemon.  He doesn't have a gba/ds so it could only possibly be generation 1 and 2.  Level cap is 100.  This kid doesn't know about any major pokemon glitches apart from the missingno. one.
> 
> I wish to throughly stomp him.  I'd like suggestions.  I plan to take full advantage of the Mew glitch and Q glitch.



Ok, so let me get this straight. A Kid at your schools claims he can busteth thine ass in pokemon. To beat him you plan to take advantages of glitches. If your going to use glitches on someone, KNOWING they have no knowledge of said glitches, Then you already lost.

If your that confident in yourself, I wouldn't use any glitch, aside from whatever hes using(Although, if we're talking the MissingNo Item Multiply glitch, its safe to assume hes going to use all rare candys on his pokemon, so if you actually train them to level 100, you'll have much stronger pokemon than him anyway.).


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2008)

Mewtwo + Amnesia and Psychic.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 15, 2008)

I heard that during the times of generation I games, people would often uses teams entirely composed of Alakazams (if Legendaries aren't allowed), or other Psychic types and teach them a varied set of moves.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2008)

This was because elemental moves were still all under the Special stat. Meaning that, unlike now, Alakazam and Mewtwo and such could use the elemental punches with large effect. Of course, most tourneys and such don't allow for clone-teams.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 15, 2008)

Depending on the rules, if no Ubers are allowed pick a team full of top tiers and screw any kind of balance in the team. If the kid talks like this then for sure he already sucks beyond imagination. 

From what I remember Chansey, Alakazam, Charizard, Golem, Rhydon, Exeggutor Tauros, Zapdos are up there in the tiers.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 15, 2008)

Mewtwo
Zapdos
Gengar
Tauros
Alakazam
Charizard
Exeggutor


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 15, 2008)

mr.mime, ditto, magikarp, voltorb, beedrill, pikachu


----------



## soxs94 (Jan 15, 2008)

use dragonight and arcaine.  they are the best


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2008)

Although Arcanine is my favourite poke, he's far from the best. He has great stats, but his move-pool severely cripples him. Plus Dragonite has that 4x weakness to Ice that most Dragons seem to have.


----------



## Tenrow (Jan 15, 2008)

Mewtwo + Amnesia + Psychic = Win.

Trust me that's all you need to do.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

Take this to the Pokemon thread...


----------

